# Cockatiel aggressive and nervous at nights.



## Stefan97 (Aug 2, 2016)

My cockatiel suddenly becomes both nervous and aggressive arround 8.00 pm. 

He will climb up at his rope perch and move arround it very nervously and if i show him my finger he will try to bite very hard.

He does this for 2 days now and i usually put him to sleep at 8.30 pm. 

Is it because he's tired and he knows when i will cover his cage? Or is it because he is scared from something? ( I had tried to make him to step up on a small perch but that freaked him out a lot 4 days ago)

And he's untamed and i have him for 25 days. He's comfortable around me and if i sit down and read him something he climbs down on his own and stays right next to me in his cage, also takes millet from my hand but only if i hold it. If i open my hand he most of the times is scared and leaves or he doesn't do anything.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

My boy starts to be a bit nervous when the sun goes down. They have a natural clock in them, so maybe he just wants to go to bed.


----------



## Foobzy (Jun 6, 2016)

Is his rope perch where he goes to sleep at night?
My cockatiel also gets aggressive late at night and like littletiel said, it's usually a sign to cover them up for bed. We all get grumpy and irritable when we're tired and it's the same for cockatiels. Don't take it personally, they don't mean it 

My cockatiel has starting biting whenever she wants attention. I guess it's phase they all go through when they're young but give them a firm "No" and put him back in his cage when he bites and leave him alone for a bit. He'll soon learn.

Cockatiels can take a while to tame, it depends on bird-to-bird but don't give up, persistence is they key. Do regular training/taming sessions in short bursts but often. Encourage with food or their favourite toy. It seems you're going the right way about it, just keep it up 

All the best,

-Foobzy and Kiki-


----------



## Stefan97 (Aug 2, 2016)

Yes every night he goes to sleep he goes at his rope perch.


----------

